# Overnighting in France



## evad66 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi All,

Just a quick one !!

What's the best way of overnighting in France, I am taking a couple friends with us next year to France (they've hired Motorhomes) both are worried with the amount of driving and wondered if we could pull somewhere and be safe, then move on the following day.

Thanks all


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

France is full of camp sites and Aires (these are for motor homes usually in or near a town or village)
Don't trust the aires on the Auto Routes.
Do a search on here for Aires and you will get loads of info.

Bob


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just post back with time of year your going and your expected route.. Sure one of us on here can give you a safe place to head for..


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

get a copy of all the aires france itwill give you all the free
overnight stopping places everybody on here uses it


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

France welcomes camping-cars (MH) in a way that seems superb after the "No parking overnight" seen so frequently in the UK.....

The aires mentioned above are good - often with good facilities such as water and EHU if needed (although that may be pricy), the Municipal campsites are economic and usually well equipped and there are commercial ones which are excellent but may be expensive....

There are also many CL/CS type sites, often with good facilities and at a reasonable price - try the camping section of this site;

http://en.gites-de-france.com/

moving on after one night is quite OK, in which case the "France Passion" scheme may be of interest - staying on vineyards for one night, usually for free! Worth trying the wine too!

http://www.france-passion.co.uk/

you only drive as far as you want - it is a good idea to stop early and sample local produce and hospitality........

but driving in France is much less stressful than the UK as there is MUCH less traffic (except around and in big cities.....)

Well worth trying IMO, we did for many years and now live in France!! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Just do Dover to Calais crossing and follow the coast down to La-Treport. 140 mile drive. Nice aire and on the outskirts of a nice seaside town. There are many aires inbetween which are also very good. 

Get the book All the Aires France. You cannot go wrong.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There are thousands of Aires: http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/ccia.php?pays=FRANCE

Take your pick, Alan.


----------



## seamus51 (Dec 25, 2011)

What is the problem with overnighting on the Autoroute Aires?? I was hoping to do this for a few hours to break my journey from Calais to the south during my trip next June.....I'm worried now that it is not a good idea!


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

The problem with motorway aires is that if you're going to get ner-do-wells, that is where you will get them. They can drive out from a nearby town, rob you and be gone in no time. Not that it happens all the time of course, but it has been known to happen. If you pull off and stop at an aire in a small town or village - there are plenty of them - all will be peace and quiet and you can pop in local shops, restaurants etc.

Most of us make the journey part of the holiday, most of the time. The N roads are much more traffic-free than anything you will have experienced in Britain; unless you need to rush where you are going, consider taking an extra day, stop off on your way and enjoy the lovely French countryside instead of just looking at another motorway (for which you will have to pay a goodly sum in tolls as well!).

Give us a cluse as to where and when you plan to go, what you want to see and do on your trip, and you'll get loads of suggestions from people who've 'been there and done it'


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Don't forget the municipal sites, reasonable prices, facilities, and security,Plus good if you want to spend an extra day or so.
We dont all use aires most of the while.
All the best.


----------



## seamus51 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks for the advice but I feel like I have hijacked the thread, sorry. It's just that this is my first motorhome and my first major trip........three of are going on a cycling tour with a friend driving the van as a moving base every day. We are keen to get to our start point in the high Alps as fast as possible so it seemed logical to just pull over to get a few hours kip before setting off again. I am booked on a ferry arriving Calais at 2000 local.....I planned to drive near enough to Namur which is about 150 miles to have my stop. Any thoughts?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is a campsite map on here that includes aires but if your looking for a place in France www.campingcar-infos.com is the place to look.

You can look at every aire in France and search by deparment and town. Use google translate or bing to translate the French


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Supermarket car-parks are a good free stopping place for an overnight stop as long as you arrive just before closing time and are gone just after they open. They usually don't have any facilities except dedicated rubbish bins. 

Many Intermarche supermarkets have dedicated areas marked out for campingcars and fuel stations are always close by.

We've used them and have never had a problem.


----------

